# June 2012 Calendar Contest Final Voting



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Alright guys, you get one vote so make it count! Only four can win this month, it's gonna be a tough one! Make sure you vote for your favorite picture that you think best captures the theme of this month "Goofy/blooper" pictures and also the one that will look best in our calendar. Happy voting! 

1. Mikey, Sprocket, and Gunner










2. Abigail










3. Mason










4. Ari and Layla 










5. Piper and Sako 










6. Tess and Bishop 










7. Mateo 










8. Shelby 










9. Harleigh 










10. Mya


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay everyone, only a couple more days until the poll closes so get your votes in! If your favorite photo is already looking like a clear winner this month, feel free to vote for your second favorite photo instead so it still makes it in the calendar :smile:


----------

